# How dumb is this idea?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I love to tinker more than even fishing, but if I can tinker to fish, well even better. I do not have a yak and fish 1-2 weeks a year in the surf, so my trial runs are limited. There is a company that makes R/C boat "fishing" poles that basically are a way to run out a line further than you can cast and the line is attached with velcro discs and you turn your spool and tighten the line and it basically drops it there. Very simple concept, kinda goofy but fun to play with RC boats too. My question is, obviously if it is rough it is a no go, but if i put some kind of out riggers to keep the waves from just tossing it over, does anyone think it would work in the surf, or do you think that it is still rough enough to detach the velcro. There are a ton of other things to build with releases and stuff like that that I may get into, but for now, I want a boat to play with at the lake by the house, but can i make it work??? And I know the salt water will eat it, but wonderful harbor Freight has a boat that actually has really good reviews and with a coupon is about $30 which is within my tinker starting budgets!!!

Also, I am not sure that the range is much better. I am by no means a distance caster, but am decent and bass rods can cast with about anyone, so I don't think that I am a complete slacker in the surf, but have no reference for how far it is actually getting out there. The cheaper boats are 300-400 foot range, so 100 yds off shore. IF I wade and cast, am I past that anyway? 

I know someone else has thought of it and probably done it, but if there is only one company doing it, then there may be a reason for it besides being goofy.....

Thanks


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

there are videos on youtube of one made to go through heavy surf. they use it in Australia or some other country for long lining off the surf. ive thought about it. never tried it. I use a kayak.

you could wade out, put the boat in the water, and then deploy your bait from wherever you waded too.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Couple of things. Outriggers will work to avoid tipping; however, if one outrigger dips too deep, the boat will tend to circle around that outrigger. So, you need to curve the front of the outrigger upward. You can use large bamboo just like they do in the islands. Steam and bend to get the curve that you need. 

Concerning casting, you should get out in a mowed area and find out how far you can really cast and I would try the control of these boats before I bought them to see how far they will really control it.

Finally, you need to look up this shark fisherman that I met at Navarre who already has developed a 1/2 kayak (bow section) that is remote control which he uses for shark bait. Build on the experiences that he has had. Luck.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If you get the r/c boat, make sure that it stops moving when it gets out of range, LOL.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

go to Navarre pier tonight and you'll see one. 






i'm putting one together with duel motors with caged in props to go through the surf.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Well sorry I missed last night... I am about 9 hours from the pier. 

My plan for the outriggers is to use pieces of pool noodle and moutn them so that they are basically at the top of the boat. They will not be in the water except when tipping. I will have to walk it ot past the breakers, i don't think any of the little boats will survive them. There are much better range boats out there, but my assumption is that the boat will not come home, so I don't want a "good" boat to work with, but there may be an in between that will work better. The cheap boats are 400 foot or so range. The hobby shop boats are roughly 1/4 mile and there has to be something in the middle. Maybe some extra copper wire or something to the junk one may help extend the range. I think it is going to be fun to play with, but I want an R/C boat anyway, so why not tinker!!


----------

